# Snow Bound Crappie



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The sun came out and the snow was gone.. The fish did bite good. Many doubles and a quick limit made for a happy client. 










Only took an hour to limit out and two hours to cull the small ones. 

Capt Mike


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

pretty work mike,are the big cats eating yet?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Not great yet but getting close.. 

Lots of marks at 40 feet = striped whiskerless cats. 

Yesterday a 32 lb whiskerless cat was caught. White perch have started..
Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.


----------

